# Buy a P210 - Which model and why?



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

The title mostly says it. I have an itch for a P210 and will eventually have to scratch it. I won't shoot it very much and the one I buy will be in very good condition. I don't expect it to be a wildly successful investment, but I'd like to get one that will hold its value as good or better than others.

For those who know something about this pistol, which model would you get under these conditions and why?

Thanks.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I was in the same position you are now. I got to try a SIG P210 years ago and wanted to get one, but they were always not available or too expensive. I happened to find exactly what I was looking for a couple of years ago: a 210-6. It has adjustable sights and plastic grips. I replaced the plastic grips with beautiful Nill grips and put on a “grip safety” extension to prevent hammer bite. I also found some mags from a German gun store on line and got some new mags. The new mags worked, but didn’t lock the slide back. Numrich had the proper followers so now I have 8 good mags.

The thing is a really sweet auto. Accurate with anything I feed it. So far, it has cycled anything I put in as well. Good luck in finding one.


----------

